# Male or female baby leopard tortoise?



## cupuente18 (Dec 23, 2015)

I know it's still very early to tell the sex of this baby tortoise, it's about 2 inches, it'll post some pictures and maybe someone can help me.


----------



## cupuente18 (Dec 23, 2015)




----------



## SarahChelonoidis (Dec 23, 2015)

Way too young to know.


----------



## MPRC (Dec 23, 2015)

You've got a lonnnng wait ahead of you. You should probably pick a unisex name for now.


----------



## wellington (Dec 23, 2015)

Nope way too young. If its a male and your lucky he will flash you around two years old. That's if your lucky.


----------

